# 700 Lb bag



## caped crusader (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## seasoned (Oct 31, 2021)

Back in the day everyone wanted to be Bruce Lee...He made Martial Arts very popular.


----------



## caped crusader (Nov 1, 2021)

seasoned said:


> Back in the day everyone wanted to be Bruce Lee...He made Martial Arts very popular.


Yeah...every kid had a Bruce Lee Poster on their wall


----------



## geezer (Nov 4, 2021)

caped crusader said:


> Yeah...every kid had a Bruce Lee Poster on their wall


Well Bruce was incredibly cool and was a big part of my early interest in the martial arts back then but.....

I preferred this poster:


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jun 4, 2022)

PROLAST® 750LB Boxing MMA Heavy Punching Bag Made in USA
					

FIGHT SHOP is your one stop shop for Boxing Equipment, MMA Supplies, Muay Thai Gear, Boxing Gloves, Boxing Gear, MMA Gloves, MMA Gear, Boxing Rings, Boxing Shoes & Fight Gear!




					www.fightshop.com
				




Prolast makes this one at 750lbs. 50lbs heavier than Bruce's old bag. I think it would be interesting to train on something this size and try to move that beast.  I've heard there are a few bags around 300lbs in the Mayweather gym. And for someone at 147, I wonder if it's focused on power generation.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 4, 2022)

Thunder Foot said:


> PROLAST® 750LB Boxing MMA Heavy Punching Bag Made in USA
> 
> 
> FIGHT SHOP is your one stop shop for Boxing Equipment, MMA Supplies, Muay Thai Gear, Boxing Gloves, Boxing Gear, MMA Gloves, MMA Gear, Boxing Rings, Boxing Shoes & Fight Gear!
> ...


Weird, if you read the product description, it says 500 pounds, but the advertisement title says 750 pounds.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jun 4, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> Weird, if you read the product description, it says 500 pounds, but the advertisement title says 750 pounds.


I see that.  Maybe that supplier only has the 500. Looking at the manufacturer directly,  they definitely have the 750 as advertised along with a 650 size and going on down.








						PROLAST Boxing MMA 750LB Heavy Punching Bag Made in USA
					

PROLAST made in USA Boxing Equipment. We manufacture boxing gloves, boxing rings, boxing heavy bags, boxing shoes & premium combat sports gear.




					www.prolast.com


----------



## Buka (Jun 6, 2022)

I would imagine the most difficult thing with those bags would be hanging the suckers. Who the heck wants to lift a seven hundred pound beast?


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jun 8, 2022)

Buka said:


> I would imagine the most difficult thing with those bags would be hanging the suckers. Who the heck wants to lift a seven hundred pound beast?


Sheesh... would probably take a few people just to get it up I imagine. 
I wonder what that bag would feel like on the bottom after the inside has settled over time. Probably would be foot or fist breaking brick. I will have to get one of these eventually... when i have 3k to waste on a bag lol.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 8, 2022)

Buka said:


> I would imagine the most difficult thing with those bags would be hanging the suckers. Who the heck wants to lift a seven hundred pound beast?


I imagine hitting it is much the same as hitting a makiwara. And a makiwara is a lot easier to install.


----------



## J. Pickard (Jun 14, 2022)

Seems kind of pointless to have a bag that size.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 14, 2022)

J. Pickard said:


> Seems kind of pointless to have a bag that size.


Bragging rights.  My amplifier goes up to eleven.  That’s one louder…


----------



## J. Pickard (Jun 14, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> Bragging rights.  My amplifier goes up to eleven.  That’s one louder…


Makes sense. Bonus points for the spinal tap reference.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 15, 2022)

J. Pickard said:


> Makes sense. Bonus points for the spinal tap reference.


Same reason people talk about giving 200%. Because hyperbole is apparently more important than accuracy.


----------



## kickillustrated (Jul 17, 2022)

Bob Wall (RIP) had that heavy bag custom made for him, he claimed in a 1975 interview for Professional Karate magazine:
Bob Wall on Bruce Lee


----------



## Buka (Jul 18, 2022)

kickillustrated said:


> Bob Wall (RIP) had that heavy bag custom made for him, he claimed in a 1975 interview for Professional Karate magazine:
> Bob Wall on Bruce Lee


I enjoyed reading that. I was a big fan of Bob Wall.


----------

